# lộ nhà thật của Angela Phương Trinh



## nguyenquynh010906 (29 Tháng bảy 2013)

*Sau khi để lộ chuyện mượn nhà, mượn xe để PR,  nhiều người rất quan tâm đến ngôi nhà thật của "bà mẹ nhí" và thực tế,  căn nhà ở quận 8, TP.HCM của nữ diễn viên cũng khá khang trang và nổi  bật trong con hẻm nhỏ.

*Trước  đây, trong lời giải thích nguyên nhân phải nghỉ học dang dở từ năm lớp  9, Angela Phương Trinh đưa ra lý do vì gia đình có hoàn cảnh khó khăn.  Chính vì thế, trong vai trò người con gái cả của gia đình, cô muốn kiếm  tiền để đỡ đần ba mẹ, bỏ chuyện học hành giữa lưng chừng.

       “Ngày trước, ba của tôi  là trụ cột tài chính của gia đình, còn mẹ lo công việc trong nhà nên hai  chị em tôi sống rất thoải mái và có phần sung sướng. Nhưng cách đây hơn  1 năm, ba gặp vấn đề khó khăn trong kinh doanh, là con cả nên tôi thấy  mình phải có trách nhiệm với gia đình dù ba vẫn bảo mọi chuyện không  sao. Tôi lao vào đi diễn, nhận show đi event... khá dày đặc với hy vọng  giúp đỡ gia đình phần nào. Chuyện học cũng rất quan trọng nhưng không  thể để gián đoạn quá nhiều, nên tôi quyết định chuyển sang học bổ túc,  bên cạnh đó là thuê gia sư về nhà dạy kèm thêm nữa” – nữ diễn viên _Mùi ngò gai _cho biết.      
Tuy nhiên, theo tìm hiểu,  gia đình nữ diễn viên không nằm trong diện nghèo khó đến mức cô phải  cắt ngang chuyện học, mưu sinh khi mới 15 tuổi. Nhà riêng của Angela  Phương Trinh nằm ở cuối một con hẻm ở quận 8. Đây là ngôi nhà 3 lầu và  có thể nói là khang trang nhất nhì xóm nhỏ.      Hiện tại, Phương Trinh  đang ở cùng mẹ và em gái Phương Trang trong căn nhà này, còn ba cô chủ  yếu ở quán ốc để trông nom việc kinh doanh.  


 



_Nhà riêng của Phương Trinh chụp từ phía ngoài, căn nhà     khang trang và chắc chắn nhất con hẻm._​       Phương Trinh chưa từng  khoe nhà riêng trên báo bởi cô không muốn gia đình bị đảo lộn và càng  không muốn công việc nghệ thuật của mình làm liên lụy đến bố mẹ mình.      Theo chia sẻ từ hàng xóm  nhà cô, nhà của nữ diễn viên nổi tiếng này được xây cách đây khoảng gần  chục năm. Bố mẹ cô đều có việc làm ổn định, sống sung túc và nếu nói gia  đình thuộc diện nghèo khó thì hoàn toàn không đúng. Hơn nữa, cách đây 3  năm, ba mẹ cô cũng tích góp mua được chiếc ô tô trị giá gần 1 tỷ đồng,  sau này mới bán chiếc xe đó đi.  

 



_Quán Ốc Bụi của ba Phương Trinh rất đông khách._​ 









_Quán xôi gia truyền của mẹ và bà ngoại Phương Trinh ngon,     bổ, rẻ và rất đông khách mỗi buổi sáng._​       Trước đó, Angela Phương Trinh bị “vạch  trần” sở thích mượn nhà, mượn xe tiền tỷ để “huênh hoang” trên mặt báo.  Có rất nhiều những ý kiến trái chiều về việc làm thiếu tính trung thực  của nữ diễn viên 18 tuổi. Đa số tỏ ra thất vọng và cho rằng Phương Trinh  không hổ danh “nữ hoàng chiêu trò”.

     Trước những phản hồi dữ  dội từ người hâm mộ, “bà mẹ nhí” đã lên tiếng thừa nhận nhà lầu và xe  hơi chụp khoe trên báo chỉ là đồ mượn và kèm theo lởi giải thích: “Đúng  là ngôi nhà đó là của chị bạn thân chơi cùng tôi chứ không phải nhà thật  của mình. Tuy nhiên, vì lúc đó nhà riêng tại quận 8 đang sửa nên tôi  cũng gần như ở căn nhà này với chị bạn, những vật dụng trang trí trong  nhà và chụp lên báo cũng đều do tôi mang qua. Việc chụp nhà để lên báo  là do chị bạn của tôi đề nghị và tôi cũng thấy không có vấn đề gì nên  mới đồng ý”.

     Còn về những chiếc xe người đẹp từng khoe, cô giải  thích chưa từng khẳng định nó là chủ sở hữu của mình và tiết lộ tuần  tới, cô sẽ tậu riêng một chiếc xế hộp để thuận lợi cho việc đi lưu diễn.

_Theo _*Infonet*​


----------



## baoanh151 (18 Tháng tư 2014)

Cô phương trinh này kể ra cũng xinh thật nhưng mà nhiều scandal quá rồi. Đúng là ai đã dấn thân vào showbit thì đều như thế hay sao ý


----------



## Tố Uyên (11 Tháng bảy 2014)

hồi bé dễ thương là thế. mà giờ thì...


----------



## kim_minh (23 Tháng bảy 2014)

Hãy là Trinh của ngày hơm qua úa ua ua ùa


----------



## ngocthuypham (1 Tháng tám 2014)

thích phim Kính Vạn Hoa năm xưa, ngày nay Phương Trinh đã không còn lại cô bé năm xưa. Thiệt là "Em của ngày hôm qua"


----------



## phammymy (11 Tháng tám 2014)

nhà cũng to và đẹp chứ mấy chị nhỉ


----------

